
Why should I make Android games? - pxr
http://p-xr.com/why-should-i-make-android-games/
======
Derbasti
As for the moment, the iPhone is still the main mobile gaming platform out
there.

That said, Android market share might tip the scales at some point.

------
edtechre
Does anyone have any good resources for <http://www.andengine.org/> ?

Or does anyone know of another good 2D game engine for Android?

~~~
infinite_snoop
I think Andengine is lacking a bit in the documentation department. You might
be better off working through some of the sample applications provided.

~~~
infinite_snoop
Libgdx is also another option you might want to consider.

